# Airtel 2Mbps Plans announced....!



## shashank_re (Feb 13, 2007)

And here comes the end to long wait...........................Airtel 2 Mbps tarrifs are announced.

And they are worst than BSNL's. *www.vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_twisted.gif  *www.vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_twisted.gif  *www.vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_twisted.gif They are the same as we speculated!

Iam attaching the tarrif spreadsheet. *www.vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_toilet.gif
 I received this spreadsheet from their CC.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh..there is no unlimited download 2Mbps plan


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 13, 2007)

even after paying arnd 1000 bucks we jus getting a mere 3gb  , pretty sad, then wat would someone do with a 2mbps speed other than downloading,  browsing?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 13, 2007)

WTF????!!! No unlimited plans? Or at least some plans with some free hours? These are worse than those of BSNL. What should people do with 2Mbps speed and 3GB limit? Just check email and read news????.

I expected more from Airtel.


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 13, 2007)

is there any night unlimited that aitel was offering for 100per month as an addon ?? :


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> I expected more from Airtel.


I didn't.


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Feb 14, 2007)

What The Hell --


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 14, 2007)

thats really bad i only use unlimited plan and there is no unlimited plan for 2mb


----------

